# Upside down Pumpkin Pie



## ricciardo (Nov 22, 2010)

Got this recipe from my sister-in-law a few years ago.  It's fast and tastes wonderful.  I make some whipped cream to go on top that's flavored with grade A amber maple syrup.  The maple, pecans, and pumpkin really complement each other.

Upside down Pumpkin Pie

1 29oz can of solid pack pumpkin

1 ¼ C. Sugar

2 t. Cinnamon

½ t. Ginger

1 t. Nutmeg

1 12oz can of evaporated milk

3 eggs – well beaten

Mix together well and pour into a 13X9” greased baking pan.

1 box yellow cake mix

1 C. Pecans

1 C. Melted Butter

Sprinkle dry yellow cake mix on top of pumpkin mixture.  Sprinkle top with nuts and melted butter.  Bake at 350 deg. for 1 hour.


----------



## porkaholic (Nov 22, 2010)

I think I need to try this one, after my daughter-in-law goes home from Thanksgiving.  She is very alergic to pecans.  This way of making pumpkin pie will avoid the dry crust that I dislike anyway.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2010)

This thing sounds good but I would really like to see it too.


----------



## tilly42681 (Nov 22, 2010)

sounds like a great recipe


----------



## ricciardo (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Porkaholic - you can substitute just about any nut.  I've even experimented with ground almonds and substituted 1/4 C of Amaretto for 1/4 C of the evaporated milk.  It was outstanding. 

The recipe is fast and extremely easy.  I made this several times and people always ask for the recipe.


----------



## ltslewis (Nov 27, 2010)

Saw this recipe the two days before thanksgiving and have to say it was a very good dessert. The wife does not like pumpkin pie and had 2 pieces of this. I took pics and will post them up later so people can see what ours turned out like.

Thanks for the great recipe.

~Joe


----------



## chefrob (Nov 28, 2010)

"granny" makes something like this but not with the cake mix. i hate pie crust so every year i look forward to granny's..............well we call it "punkin F%#&"..........man is it good!


----------



## ltslewis (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry so slow on pics but here they are

Before baking.







After baking.







On a plate with whipped cream.







Really easy and was delicious. Will be making this again for Christmas.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 1, 2010)

I like it!  

My wife is not a fan of pumpkin pie, but I think this could work!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 1, 2010)

just made a batch after reading this thread and man this stuff is good! instead of the cake mix i used butter, flout, sugar, walnuts and cinn. to make a crispy topping..........might have to try the cake next time!


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds great.  Copied and on the to do list.  Maybe this weekend if I can talk the wife into it!


----------



## venture (Dec 2, 2010)

Kind of a version of "impossible pie".

If it tastes good, it is all good!


----------

